# Kitchener Blues Festival 2013



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

So who is heading to Kitchener Blues Festival that kicked off last night? Music continues today (Friday 09-Aug-2013) from about 1pm and doesn't stop until Sunday night. 

The weather is great, there are 85+ superb free acts playing on 3 big stages and 4 workshop venues, as well as local bars after hours. It really is the premier real blues event of the year.

http://www.kitchenerbluesfestival.com/

If you make it down, say hi to the stage crew volunteers at the main stage beside the city hall -- I am one of them for the entire event, wearing a blue shirt .


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I'll probably hit it a few times this weekend. I'll be wearing my GC t-shirt (after laundry!) any fellow members say HI if you see me!


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I'll be there on Sat aft/evening. I don't have a GC T-shirt so I probably wear a green Buddy Guy one. PM me if you want to meet for a beer. 

Or just look for a chunky, middle-aged white guy w/ too much salt in the beard standing next to a tall Jamaican woman w/ glasses & dreadlocks.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm at the KBF too. A few of us here from GC are hooking up at 1pm at the Balzac's Coffee Shop today August 10.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Won't be there until 3ish, probably going to see Booker T. I'll keep my eyes peeled for you.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Improptu GC Meet up. Starjag, me, Greco and Hamstrung at Balzac Coffee Shop. Had a great time with everyone. Next time it should be over scotch whisky.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Great picture guys! Real people enjoying guitars.

Three of you are out of uniform though.




Chito said:


> Improptu GC Meet up. Starjag, me, Greco and Hamstrung at Balzac Coffee Shop. Had a great time with everyone. Next time it should be over scotch whisky.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

A motley group of guitar aficionados indeed!


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Unfortunately, I didn't meet up with any of the GC crew.

Fortunately, it was a very busy, but fantastic atmosphere and music weekend. A few photos that I had a chance to take and a chance to process so far:

*I know it's a guitar forum, but this is one of the favourite photos that I took on Fri:*









*Obligatory artsy guitar photo:*









*Bass players never get enough recognition, so why not show one standing tall:*









*Some of my rock star main stage crew brothers:*









If you missed it this year, don't miss it next year!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

LexxM3 said:


> *Some of my rock star main stage crew brothers:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LexxM3 ...Great pics...Thanks

I was a main stage crew volunteer for 3 years at the KW Blues Festival...good times!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2013)

LexxM3 said:


> View attachment 4031


Nice pic's. I like this one. Is that a Reverend?


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

laristotle said:


> I like this one. Is that a Reverend?


Good eye, yes that's a Reverend. That's Too Slim on Fri night.

http://www.reverendguitars.com/artists/12-questions-with-too-slim-tim-langford/


----------

